# Stumptown Herf



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. It is time to hit Horse Brass again.

Location:

4534 SE Belmont, Portland, Oregon 97215

Date:

June 13, 2007

Time:

After 7:00 p.m.*_


----------



## FishNSmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> _*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. It is time to hit Horse Brass again.
> 
> Location:
> 
> ...


 Can't make it, but PLEASE let me know when the next get-teh-gether is...:c


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

FishNSmoke said:


> Can't make it, but PLEASE let me know when the next get-teh-gether is...:c


You missed some good times. Peter Pan will never be the same...


----------

